

Is this yet more proof that Google doesn't understand open source licensing? - hm2k
http://code.google.com/p/support/issues/detail?id=5543

======
iand
Nope. More likely indicates that Google has fewer people working to develop
code.google.com than you expect.

~~~
jpswade
A team of 16 people is more than I expected.

\- <http://code.google.com/p/support/people/list>

